# Sig Sauer P238 or Kahr P9



## NinjaSniper (Sep 28, 2010)

I want a pocket pistol and these are the two I have narrowed it down to. What are your thoughts?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The sig is nice but the Kahr is a 9mm.

Get the 9mm

RCG


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

*Sig*



NinjaSniper said:


> I want a pocket pistol and these are the two I have narrowed it down to. What are your thoughts?


For what it is worth, I bough a Kahr p-40 for a pocket pistol. I trouble with the clip not fully engaging. Sent it back to Kahr to be fixed and waited a long tme before it came back. It was also very hard to break down. I traded it in on the Sig P238 with night sights. Very nice gun, shoots well, and you don't even know you have it in your pocket. Also the Sig prices are dropping now that they aren't so new anymore.

- just one guys experience


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

im torn between the 238 and bodyguard personally. I like the idea of both of them for the reason explained above, you can actually forget you have them with you they are so small. My friend has the Taurus TCP and although he likes it, at least twice every 50 rounds it jams....

My advice would be to get the .380 because it is so easy to carry in a pant pocket


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I haven't shot the sig, but I have shot the Kahr. The PM9 is on my short list of "guns to get". I really like the trigger, and I like that it is a very concealable 9mm. The trigger is very smooth. In many ways it reminds me of the DAK 239.


----------



## BSea (Dec 10, 2007)

I recently bought a sig p238. I bought it for a pocket gun. But my reasons for buying it vrs the Kahr is that the P238 is basically a small 1911. I like the 1911 platform, and the P238 has the same controls, and functions just about the same way minus the grip safety. There is a really good review on YouTube from Nutnfancy (I think that's his name).

I think your pocket gun, or back up should function the same as your EDC, or be easier. So unless you are used to sweeping a safety, the I'd probably recommend you look at the Kahr rather than the sig.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

twodogs said:


> I haven't shot the sig, but I have shot the Kahr. The PM9 is on my short list of "guns to get". I really like the trigger, and I like that it is a very concealable 9mm. The trigger is very smooth. In many ways it reminds me of the DAK 239.


Yep, the Kahr is very nice. I had the "heavy metal" version in 9mm and it was sweet. I think Sig is looking for a niche in the market that was left wide open when the little Colt .380s were discontinued. I really liked that gun, BUT 9mm still mucho better for social interaction. JMHO
Eli


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

If you shoot mostly DAO, then the Sig will require a good bit more practice and drilling because of the different battery of arms. If you normally shoot a 1911 it should fit in nicely. If you normally shoot a 1911 I would go for the Sig.  It is smaller and the short, light, single action should allow greater accuracy.

If you feel more comfortable with a DAO, then the Kahr P9 is a good choice (although I would rather go with a Kel-Tec PM9--smaller, cheaper, and the later versions are supposed to be very reliable).


----------



## BigMack (Dec 5, 2009)

For what it's worth I carry a Kahr CW9 during the warm/hot months. Hides (with an Uncle Mikes soft holster) well in shorts pocket. The trigger pull(LONG...DAO) is different but like any gun you intend to carry you train with it. It is more complected to break down than my SIG but after a few times you get the hang of it. The best thing I can say about the Kahr CW9 is the same reason I also carry a SIG. Every time I pull the trigger it goes bang! NEVER a problem with either. I don't think you can go wrong with one or the other.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

*ditto, great weapon for cc. Very Nice*



pistolero_loco said:


> For what it is worth, I bough a Kahr p-40 for a pocket pistol. I trouble with the clip not fully engaging. Sent it back to Kahr to be fixed and waited a long tme before it came back. It was also very hard to break down. I traded it in on the Sig P238 with night sights. Very nice gun, shoots well, and you don't even know you have it in your pocket. Also the Sig prices are dropping now that they aren't so new anymore.
> 
> - just one guys experience


I agree whole heartedly!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd take the nine anytime!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

